# GSD male puppy search new member



## GSDOpal (22 d ago)

Hi All,
I wanted to join here because I’ve done a lot of breed research on the GSD health testing diet etc . But I’m having trouble finding a breeder that has primarily show line short coat puppies.
I am looking for a black tan male 8-10 weeks old as my mobility psychiatric puppy therapy dog candidate from a breeder that does all OFA and genetic testing and raises with puppy culture or Avidog. I’m looking for a medium drive puppy that has a good retrieval , good food drive , but a good shut off switch.
My experience is primarily with Goldens but I am looking for a service dog with more focus and to act as a general public deterrent from being pet distracted while working and training etc versus everyone wanting to pet a retriever. I will socialize him a lot and seek the help of my trainers and local GSD club.
I live in Upstate New York ( Western) but would consider a puppy as far as Texas with flight nanny or ground transportation options. My budget is $ 3500.Please reply to this post with any helpful information. I appreciate your help in advance.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You want a showline? WGSL or ASL? Most WGSL breeders are stock coat, they just have a plush stock coat. Black and tan would imply ASL. WGSL's are more red than tan. I don't know about ASL's but a WGSL will probably cost more. 

I hate to break it to you but everyone wants to pet my Shepherds too. So if that's the only reason you want this breed.... It will still be your responsibility to tell people No.

Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit PA ( Beth Dillenbeck)
Kysarah in NH (Frank DeBem)


----------



## GSDOpal (22 d ago)

Yes I’m looking for a black tan stock coat male no plush ASL. I do realize that I will still have to tell people that they can’t pet him. But it’s my hope that the breed may deter some of that though not all. I’m also looking for a GSD because of the focus they have versus a retriever . That is also training but more breed inherent.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok...well plush is not long coat. It's just not a tight coat. If that's the part you are hung up on when looking for an ASL, these dogs are bred for the show ring so they are going to have plushier coats. They all shed the same - 24/7. 

There is another breeder with ASL's that used to be on this board but I can't remember her name. Any reason you do not want a working line with medium drive?

As far as dictating the puppies are raised with "puppy culture or Avidog" - a good breeder knows how to raise puppies and probably doesn't care about the latest buzz words.


----------



## GSDOpal (22 d ago)

Ok. Yes I am familiar with show coats. I’m actually looking for a puppy with a medium drive medium high drive. Due to my disability working line and high drive would not be a good match but I will have other forms of mental stimulation for him. I use avidog and Puppy Culture as a guide to puppy raising for what I’m looking for. I do realize breeders can have their own similar program.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I haven't had personal contact with these people, but they seem to have produced some service dogs. 









Blue Ridge Lane German Shepherds


European German Shepherds for your family! World-class, champion bloodlines. Veteran Owned. Puppies available now.



www.blueridgelanegermanshepherds.com





This breeder has WGSL dogs:









SHIRAZ FARM GERMAN SHEPHERDS


Shiraz German Shepherds come from the very best pedigrees. The beauty, health and temperament of the dogs are considered as well as the mental characteristics of the dogs. Our dogs are the...



www.shirazgermanshepherds.com





Best of luck with your search.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I didn't say high drive  

Good luck in your search.


----------



## GSDOpal (22 d ago)

Jax08 said:


> I didn't say high drive
> 
> Good luck in your search.


Sorry I misread that. In my previous search high drive came with the Czech working line. If you happen to have a connection to someone with a medium drive working line please let me know


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDOpal said:


> Sorry I misread that. In my previous search high drive came with the Czech working line. If you happen to have a connection to someone with a medium drive working line please let me know


there are so many breeders that could help you. So many. I don't know how people keep coming with "Czech" working lines when they search as if this is the only line of working dogs. So many factors come into play when talking about drives. High drive does not equal high energy. Nor does energy equate to proper drive balance. Then nerve thresholds are a factor as well. Environmental nerve, prey thresholds and the nerve related to that. My male's breeder used to be the kennel manager for Fidelco guide dogs, which are working line German Shepherds. 

I think, while you are searching for a breeder, you should do more research into all of the lines to not restrict yourself. I don't disagree that a showline may be better suited for you but working lines are not just "Czech" and not all Czech are high drive.


----------



## GSDOpal (22 d ago)

Jax08 said:


> there are so many breeders that could help you. So many. I don't know how people keep coming with "Czech" working lines when they search as if this is the only line of working dogs. So many factors come into play when talking about drives. High drive does not equal high energy. Nor does energy equate to proper drive balance. Then nerve thresholds are a factor as well. Environmental nerve, prey thresholds and the nerve related to that. My male's breeder used to be the kennel manager for Fidelco guide dogs, which are working line German Shepherds.
> 
> I think, while you are searching for a breeder, you should do more research into all of the lines to not restrict yourself. I don't disagree that a showline may be better suited for you but working lines are not just "Czech" and not all Czech are high drive.





GSDOpal said:


> Sorry I misread that. In my previous search high drive came with the Czech working line. If you happen to have a connection to someone with a medium drive working line please let me know


----------



## GSDOpal (22 d ago)

Right I agree. I will do more research. I do know that the contact I had had several dogs in working roles for Service but did admit hers are high drive . I want high nerve confidence but low prey drive for sure and a balanced medium work drive. Please let me know if you have any Kennel recommendations


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

People confuse WL with Czech because so many who post have WL dogs from Czech lines. Until they look into what WL means, it’s easy to get confused. Maybe we need a thread explaining the differences again.

When did WGSL become all black and red vs black and tan? When I first looked for one they were all black and tan, and red was a rare color. Then I got into a different type of dog and haven’t bought a SL in a long time.


----------



## GSDOpal (22 d ago)

Right . I actually found a breeder with East German medium drive work lines suitable for service. Stock and plush coats. Great OFA and genetic clearance too. I will see where that goes . Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDOpal said:


> Right . I actually found a breeder with East German medium drive work lines suitable for service. Stock and plush coats. Great OFA and genetic clearance too. I will see where that goes . Thanks


Why DDR? How do you know they are suitable for work? 3 hours ago, you hadn't looked at working lines.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

You would likely be best off w a social WGWL w moderate drive. DDR dogs tend to be high suspicion and freq independent in temperament. The heavy DDR cross that we had was very suspicious w poor nerves and had great hunt drive but little interest in me. In upstate NY perhaps reach out to Debbie Zappia and Karen McIntire is in New England.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Deb Zappia is not a breeder. Jody Potter is and she does not have anything planned anytime soon. I heard Karen has a couple of litters planned for next year.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LuvShepherds said:


> People confuse WL with Czech because so many who post have WL dogs from Czech lines. Until they look into what WL means, it’s easy to get confused. Maybe we need a thread explaining the differences again.
> 
> When did WGSL become all black and red vs black and tan? When I first looked for one they were all black and tan, and red was a rare color. Then I got into a different type of dog and haven’t bought a SL in a long time.



In Europe, people are crossing borders for breeding because their lines are becoming too back massed.....the Czech and Slovak breeders I know go to Germany and Belgium and Austria as well to breed their females....the West German breeders seem to ignore the back massing and do not deign to go outside for newer blood. 

As far as the "black and red" versus "black and tan" - all SV papers identify these dogs as "Schwartz und Braun" - or black and brown....those are the COLORS. Pigment is a separate gene and density of color varies and is identified as cream, silver, tan, red.....show breeders strive to produce richer pigment...but even in a litter, density of color - actually pigment - can vary. You see more black and "red" advertised and winning as it is richer and thus, more desirable for the show ring. It is not a different color at all. 

Lee


----------

